# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Medio Ambiente impone una mayor transparencia en la gestión del agua

## ben-amar

Martes, 1/3/2011, 05:12 h
ELPAIS.COMAndalucía
Medio Ambiente impone una mayor transparencia en la gestión del agua
Ayuntamientos y empresas tendrán que facilitar tarifas al nuevo observatorio

M. PLANELLES - Sevilla - 28/02/2011
La Consejería de Medio Ambiente tiene intención de constituir este año el Observatorio del Agua de Andalucía, un órgano de participación en el que estarán representados todos los sectores implicados en la gestión de los recursos hídricos. Entre sus funciones, según el proyecto de decreto por el que se regula este observatorio, está la "generación y transferencia de información en materia de agua" a través de la elaboración de informes y dictámenes.
En el artículo 19 del decreto se establece que este observatorio "podrá solicitar información a las administraciones públicas, entidades y empresas distribuidoras y concesionarias y usuarios en general". Y el suministro "de dicha información tendrá un carácter obligatorio". Entre la información que se podrá reclamar están "los usos del agua en las distintas actividades económicas y en la economía doméstica" y "los datos relativos a consumo y demandas de agua por sectores". También se deberán facilitar "los costes asociados a la gestión del agua" y la "estructura tarifaria de los servicios", un asunto en el que en este momento hay una enorme disparidad entre los municipios de la comunidad. También se tendrá que ofrecer la información sobre "las tecnologías aplicadas en el uso del agua" y los "parámetros físico-químicos y biológicos para el análisis de incidencias ambientales". En el proyecto de decreto se insiste en el "carácter obligatorio de sus respuestas".

Con la diferente información recabada, el observatorio, que tendrá su sede en Málaga, elaborará los dictámenes e informes que se trasladarán a la Agencia Andaluza del Agua.

El pleno del observatorio estará compuesto por representantes de la Junta, los ayuntamientos, las 11 empresas suministradoras de la comunidad, los regadíos, las asociaciones de consumidores, la patronal, las asociaciones de vecinos, los sindicatos, ecologistas y los agricultores. El decreto tendrá que salir a información pública para que los interesados presenten sus alegaciones. Donde se prevé que pueda haber más problemas es en la distribución de los representantes en el pleno del observatorio y en la sección de "usos urbanos", ya que los agentes implicados intentarán presionar para conseguir más peso en este organismo de participación y consulta. Llama la atención, por ejemplo, que los ayuntamientos -que ya han planteado pegas a algunas medidas de la Junta en materia de aguas por asuntos como el canon de mejora de infraestructuras- solo tengan un representante en el pleno, frente a los tres de los consumidores, los dos de los regantes o los tres de las organizaciones agrarias. Las asociaciones ecologistas tendrán un vocal y la Junta, cuatro.

La creación del Observatorio del Agua de Andalucía se decidió en el acuerdo andaluz del agua, firmado en febrero de 2009. Además, ya se contemplaba en la Ley del Agua y en la directiva europea de aguas de 2000.

----------

